# subclass 461 to pr



## kiwi_1980 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi all i have one question my wife is on subclass visa 461 and her parent are australian permanent resident is it easy for her to get a permanent resident there and what is the best way to do it also she is not skilled qualified thanks


----------



## stephhhhh (Aug 17, 2010)

She can be sponsored by her parents and get the Australian PR!:clap2:


----------

